# Dry meals - What sauce



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

HI Guys

I am currently bulking, eating around 4000 cals a day, eating chicken and rice, tuna etc

What do you guys use as a sauce? My meals are so bleeding dry!! I usually eat them cold too as i am in work?

Steve


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

id do the same mate, be interesting to see some options!


----------



## Dannyg81 (Mar 17, 2013)

I tend to use a low fat mayo with chicken and pasta, or Worcestershire sauce with rice... possibly sweet chilli but not a massive fan of that.

I also marinade the chciken overnight to add flavour, as chicken/rice/pasta can be quite bland


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Nandos sauce is pretty good nutrition wise

Nandos Medium Peri Peri Sauce 125Ml - Groceries - Tesco Groceries


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

asdas bbq ketchup is my goto sauce for most things


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

Sweet chilli with fish and bbq with chicken and beef. Only need a little to make it go down easier


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Quinn92 said:


> Sweet chilli with fish and bbq with chicken and beef. Only need a little to make it go down easier


Agreed, I think people sweat to much about sauce when really a little bit helps big time and doesnt really affect macros much at all


----------



## biggestdog2007 (Apr 7, 2010)

Eat whatever source you want, just build it into your macros. Most sauces are almost purely carbs, so adjust ur pasta etc accordingly. Any tomate based pasta sauces are usually fairly low cal. Pesto is good too, and a source of healthy fats.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

ketchup/mayo/bbq


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Regge Regge or nandos!


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

i use pesto, or marinate chicken when i can remember.

dont go for the zero cal, or low cal walden farms stuff, its horrid and better knocking back some carbs and just adding normal ketchup or sweet chilli instead.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

I cook up a curry sauce and leave it in the fridge and throw that over my chicken and rice to stop it being bland and during, also some soy sauce and sesame oil thrown in and fried off is nice


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

steve89 said:


> HI Guys
> 
> I am currently bulking, eating around 4000 cals a day, eating chicken and rice, tuna etc
> 
> ...


Even with sauce I can't eat rice and chicken, I just chew it and then wash it down with a mouthful of water, usually go through a litre of water a meal:lol:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Franks Red Hot.

If you get it from Cosco (American version) it is 0 carbs, 0 fats.

If you get it from Tesco etc (English version) it has a lot of carbs in


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

When I am at Mcdonalds I normally got for BQQ

At KFC I go for the spicy mayo

and Bk just normally mayo with the chips, maybe some extra ketchup if i have a xl double cheese burger.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Franks Red Hot.
> 
> If you get it from Cosco (American version) it is 0 carbs, 0 fats.
> 
> If you get it from Tesco etc (English version) it has a lot of carbs in


Franks red hot is the one!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I use Encona's extra hot chilli sauce, leaves me sweating with a burning mouth, but I can't help myself :lol:


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Cholula sauces are awesome


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

These questions always amuse me.

If you're gunning for the stage then fair enough, but otherwise just have whatever sauce you want and reduce your portion of carbs to compensate.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

For a more constructive answer though, 1/2 a tin of supermarket own brand soup is a cheap way to make rice & chicken/tuna more downable.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Gravy? Mayo and add different things into mayo to change it up, like lemon, chilli, mustard etc


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

what about golden syrup?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

2004mark said:


> These questions always amuse me.
> 
> If you're gunning for the stage then fair enough, but otherwise just have whatever sauce you want and reduce your portion of carbs to compensate.


I think its down to most sauces being full of sugar that puts people off


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Dizzeee said:


> I think its down to most sauces being full of sugar that puts people off


Oh, I get it mate... just don't think it makes any difference, well not the average trainer. I mean in the grand scheme of things what difference is it really going to make to your physique (presuming carbs/cal intake is still exactly the same)


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

2004mark said:


> Oh, I get it mate... just don't think it makes any difference, well not the average trainer. I mean in the grand scheme of things what difference is it really going to make to your physique (presuming carbs/cal intake is still exactly the same)


Im in agreement mate, I always use all different sauces on food

Earlier last week people on here were telling others not to eat fruit on a cut cos of sugar ffs


----------



## dbowling2003 (Aug 19, 2010)

I used to have the same problem as I always thought sauces was bad for you, now I use sweet chilli sauce on everything


----------



## Varenagan (Sep 11, 2014)

steve89 said:


> HI Guys
> 
> I am currently bulking, eating around 4000 cals a day, eating chicken and rice, tuna etc
> 
> ...


Hot sauce, pure lemon juice, salsa... are all good options.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

I just cook the rice with stock, tomatoes, chillis, onion and garlic. its delivicous.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

pesto or bbq sauce for me.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

2004mark said:


> Oh, I get it mate... just don't think it makes any difference, well not the average trainer. I mean in the grand scheme of things what difference is it really going to make to your physique (presuming carbs/cal intake is still exactly the same)


Exactly, even top IFBB pros don't fuss much over small details when it comes to bulking since it makes little to no difference in reality.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

French's mustard or habanero sauce


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Nandos

Franks hot sauce

Peri peri seasoning


----------

